# Thursday 11/10/11 katy r/c



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a reminder we are going to race this thursday 11/10/11 we normaly have sc and e buggy and a few nitros bing what ya got and enjoy the weather... With the rain on tuesday the track should be high grip ... See ya there post up and tell if your in and what your going to run


bigg e


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in..........somebody drive by the track and look at it this evening and make sure it's drying out. I don't know if I can handle de-mudding my car every time LOL


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

I will call and check on it later and let everyone know how its comming with the track ... with wind and sun today and tomorrow it should be perfect


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

what time does it start?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I plan to show....e-buggy. BRING IT SUCKAS!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i cant get there till around 7, if i can make it. ill be e buggy also.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Just call the shop and tell them to put you in 7.00-7.15 is normal but we can start a little later if need be


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok, sounds good. i will do that tomm, if im for sure gonna be able to make it


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

I will be there with sc and e buggie if im not doing race director


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Report from the track is thats its in great shape... Very little rain and ready to run.. Bigg e


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We got very little rain out here. More like none.
Let me see what o cam do tomorrow. Maybe I can call the raes
Unless someone has a speedo and batteries they can spare.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Haha*

I have a speedo....but you can't borrow it....:doowapsta


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ill look mark, but i dont have any spare 2cells. plus i may not get there until right at 7.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont think he want's to use your Speedo MD, you a little smaller in the waist than he is....lol.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be there for SC - this will be my first race ever!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im in for SC and maybe e buggy.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i may bring my sc, just incase i have time to run both.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

I may get a chance come out and race thurs. I stopped weekend and checked the track out, looks fun but a bit muddy lol. Whats the turn out like for e buggy, and what time does it usually wrap up?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Not sure on turn out, but the goal is to be done by 10.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whec716 said:


> I will be there for SC - this will be my first race ever!


Congrats! 

Your going to be nervous and trust me, no matter how long you race, you will always be nervous.

I have some advice if you care to take it. Don't try and race the other drivers. Your chances of winning will have that little "e" like on those GIANT math number things.

Run your own race. Your racing the track, not the other drivers. DON'T run over the back ends of the other cars. Very important to remember that.

Go slow. And I mean as slow as it takes not to crash. Driving an rc car fast one lap, crashing and losing 10 seconds on the next lap, well, youll figure that out.

Have fun and don't get discouraged. Learn from your mistakes and WILL get better with the proper attitude.

Good luck dude. :work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> We got very little rain out here. More like none.
> Let me see what o cam do tomorrow. Maybe I can call the raes
> Unless someone has a speedo and batteries they can spare.


I'm not pulling my speedo, but you can run my car tomorrow. I need to know pretty quick, like in half an hour. Ill pm you my number.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Gary said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Your going to be nervous and trust me, no matter how long you race, you will always be nervous.
> 
> ...


Great words of wisdom. I'd like to add a couple of other suggestions too.

First, if you have questions or problems, don't hesitate to ask other racers. Everyone is always willing to help out.

Second and most important of all advice... have fun. Don't try to win and don't get mad or discouraged, just have fun.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just to add to the great advice by Dean & Gary- try to "see" ahead on the track while you are driving and not just concentrate on your own car. Use your peripheral vision to see ahead of your car and you will learn how to dodge/avoid other cars and wrecks by doing that. Most important is what Gary said about speed- it kills quickly on the track...most often times, slow is fast because you have time to react to trouble and avoid it. Concentrate on racing the track and keep your car moving- you will soon begin to lose the butterflies and gain confidence.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Gary - hope to see you there tomorrow.

i'm the bald chunky 33 year old dude. red/blue truck



Gary said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Your going to be nervous and trust me, no matter how long you race, you will always be nervous.
> 
> ...


----------



## JCKDUP (Oct 31, 2011)

It's gonna be a fun night! I am ready


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Whec716 said:


> i'm the bald chunky 33 year old dude. red/blue truck


That sounds like a few guys at the track. Hahahaha. I look forward to meeting you.

-Dean


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

DeanSpeed said:


> That sounds like a few guys at the track. Hahahaha. I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> -Dean


A few ? Yea right deano. He's going to blend in just fine. Lmao


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

DeanSpeed said:


> That sounds like a few guys at the track. Hahahaha. I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> -Dean


+1 so true


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

BIGGE, Dean wasn't talking about OLD, bald/chunky guys...LOL


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

got my s'c and e buggy loaded up and ready to run tonight. cant wait to get off work. see you guys out there


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

What time does everything happen tonight?


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

We try to get going 7.00-7.15 if we can we are running at around 7.30 the most of the time


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

BIGGELANG said:


> We try to get going 7.00-7.15 if we can we are running at around 7.30 the most of the time


 What is the address for Katy RC???


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

899 Westgreen Blvd
Katy TX 77450


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

Are the crowds pretty big??? I sure I will be back in town to make it.. Count me in..


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Crowds are continuing to steadily grow.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

should be out there tonight, need to get there early to get my truck set up.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

We are doing better each race.... With the new times it should help out some every other thurs and evey sunday starting tonight .... One this is this we do have fun at katy r/c !!!!!!!


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be there with e buggy!! Woohoo!! I'm pumped!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

two more hours, and im headed out there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Crowds are continuing to steadily grow.


I'm so glad you changed your avatar. I'm putting on weight. :cloud:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Just to add to the great advice by Dean & Gary- try to "see" ahead on the track while you are driving and not just concentrate on your own car. Use your peripheral vision to see ahead of your car and you will learn how to dodge/avoid other cars and wrecks by doing that. Most important is what Gary said about speed- it kills quickly on the track...most often times, slow is fast because you have time to react to trouble and avoid it. Concentrate on racing the track and keep your car moving- you will soon begin to lose the butterflies and gain confidence.


You guys are sharp. 

If I may add, carrying momentum and throttle control.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Had a great time racing with a good turnout of racers...Chris did well in his first race, Gary! 
Thanks Mark for calling the races and keeping everything moving smoothly! 
Thanks Courtney for the shock parts that got me out of a bind (I WILL make it square with you!  )
Hope to race with everybody again on Sunday!


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Had a great time racing with a good turnout of racers...Chris did well in his first race, Gary!
> Thanks Mark for calling the races and keeping everything moving smoothly!
> Thanks Courtney for the shock parts that got me out of a bind (I WILL make it square with you!  )
> Hope to race with everybody again on Sunday!


Thanks for the kind words - i have a long way to go, but i couldn't have made it this far without the wheel nut you gave me -thanks!

Much appreciate to Jason for mentoring me.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

I had a great time last night!i had tough luck in the main but it's pretty hard to have a bad time hanging with friends and driving rc cars!

Matt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

+1 guys! Had a great time and was home by 10:30'ish! Got my racing fix in and have a wide-open weekend!

Thanks for having us Katy RC, Mark, Kellie, Tank, and the Katy RC Team! See ya'll next time!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Whec716 said:


> Thanks for the kind words - i have a long way to go, but i couldn't have made it this far without the wheel nut you gave me -thanks!
> 
> Much appreciate to Jason for mentoring me.


Wait... You were there??? I got there late so I didn't realize you were there otherwise I would have stopped by and said hi. Now granted I don't know everyone there, so there were a few new faces to me but I just assumed they were the Katy regulars. Well I hope you had fun at your first race and will continue to come out to play.

Dean


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

DeanSpeed said:


> Wait... You were there??? I got there late so I didn't realize you were there otherwise I would have stopped by and said hi. Now granted I don't know everyone there, so there were a few new faces to me but I just assumed they were the Katy regulars. Well I hope you had fun at your first race and will continue to come out to play.
> 
> Dean


I was their, in all of my last place glory! I should be at Mike's tomorrow.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with last place. No where to go but UP.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Had a great time last night! Thanks KatyRC.

I had nothing for Marcus in E-buggy....hard shocks, hard tires, and a bad anouncer (my son)....were a bad combo in the cold weather.

Willy


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Nothing wrong with last place. No where to go but UP.


That is the ideal situation . . .


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hard shocks......

I set up my shocks for a 90 degree day, and by the time it dipped into the low 40's last night, I think my shock oil had the viscosity of a piece of rubber! It really felt like I had rubber shocks on I was bouncing around so much!

Oh well, lesson learned.....adjust shock oil based on ambient temperatures.


----------



## JCKDUP (Oct 31, 2011)

Had a awesome time!! Nice to have a great turn out last night! Thanks to Shawn and rich for helping me out with my truck.. The Katy rc team is one hell of a team


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hard shocks......
> 
> I set up my shocks for a 90 degree day, and by the time it dipped into the low 40's last night, I think my shock oil had the viscosity of a piece of rubber! It really felt like I had rubber shocks on I was bouncing around so much!
> 
> Oh well, lesson learned.....adjust shock oil based on ambient temperatures.


Yeah...so much for silicone shock oil being unaffected by temp swings, huh? I noticed it, too...


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Teach the new guy . . . what were you running your shock oil at? What did you wish it had?


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Whec716 said:


> Teach the new guy . . . what were you running your shock oil at? What did you wish it had?


Actually Chris there is more about suspension compression & rebound than just the oil wt.
Ideally, for any situation you want smooth shock compression & rebound, in other words not too springy or too squishy. The shock piston hole size also affects rebound and compression along with spring rates. It is a trial and error thing that you have to work on until you are happy with how the vehicle handles.
I run Losi recommended oil weights of 40-front & 30-rear on my SCTE but that might not be ideal for you, ya know? I could have changed to 35 and 25 (lighter wt) to combat the cold but I didn't, so I don't know if it would have made any remarkable difference. I also could have run pistons with slightly larger holes to allow quicker piston travel with the cold(i.e., heavier) oil. Like I said, there's more to it than just changing oil weight.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hard shocks......
> 
> I set up my shocks for a 90 degree day, and by the time it dipped into the low 40's last night, I think my shock oil had the viscosity of a piece of rubber! It really felt like I had rubber shocks on I was bouncing around so much!
> 
> Oh well, lesson learned.....adjust shock oil based on ambient temperatures.


Or carry a hair dryer!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gary said:


> Or carry a hair dryer!


LOL, Gary


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> LOL, Gary


Works for warming tires too! Done it many times especially in TC during the winter.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

wily said:


> Had a great time last night! Thanks KatyRC.
> 
> I had nothing for Marcus in E-buggy....hard shocks, hard tires, and a bad anouncer (my son)....were a bad combo in the cold weather.
> 
> Willy


my car was jacked up too, Mugen arm on ones side with about 3mm more droop, and the arm was binding against the bulkhead! it would turn great one way but plow the other, dont know how i made it around the track:work:
good crowd though, it is growing!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> my car was jacked up too, Mugen arm on ones side with about 3mm more droop, and the arm was binding against the bulkhead! it would turn great one way but plow the other, dont know how i made it around the track:work:
> good crowd though, it is growing!


Ok, now I feel really bad........you lapped us with practically a NASCAR that only turns one way LOL.

The only thing that keeps me from sinking into a deep, dark, depression because of Marcus's beat down he put on us is that I got some redemption in SC.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Mantisworx said:


> my car was jacked up too, Mugen arm on ones side with about 3mm more droop, and the arm was binding against the bulkhead! it would turn great one way but plow the other, dont know how i made it around the track:work:
> good crowd though, it is growing!


Heck I couldn't tell. I couldn't get close enough!


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Had a great time out there thurs. Im gonna try and make it out there alot more. Good people and a laid back feeling made the nite go quick. See everyone next time!!! 

Oh yeah i might drop back to sportsman til i get my skills back on par lol


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

mofreaka said:


> Oh yeah i might drop back to sportsman til i get my skills back on par lol


Dude your skills are fine. The track was just REALLY loose last night. Normally Katy has much better traction but last night was like driving on marbles in some areas.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

DeanSpeed said:


> Dude your skills are fine. The track was just REALLY loose last night. Normally Katy has much better traction but last night was like driving on marbles in some areas.


+1 on that track being looser than normal. it also had a lot of holes and odd blown out places that made some corners treacherous

Matt


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

mdwalsh said:


> +1 on that track being looser than normal. it also had a lot of holes and odd blown out places that made some corners treacherous
> 
> Matt


<cough cough> RCshox pistons<cough cough>
i had no traction problems at all ,the rougher the track, the better they work , im just saying!!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> <cough cough> RCshox pistons<cough cough>
> i had no traction problems at all ,the rougher the track, the better they work , im just saying!!


Got any for a Team-C T8?


----------

